# MEXICO CITY | Architectural Photography



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

Since its foundation in 1325, Mexico City has had a vocation for grandeur which has encompassed not only centuries of change, with sometimes radical outward manifestations, but which has also shown a sense of purpose that has transcended political limitations and has forged ancient settlements and created cities from dust. Some call it the D.F, the abbreviation for the Federal District, while others simply call it Mexico, as if the entire country could squeeze in within its streets. This confirms an important concentration of services in the city, with sectors of the population coming originally from all regions of the country, as well as a sizeable population of foreigners, both residents and tourists, who together make Mexico City the cosmopolitan metropolis that it is.

It is quite amazing that, in spite of the city's size, many attractive areas can be toured on foot, affording pleasant and rewarding moments: colorful markets emerge from the gray urban backdrop, and ethereal monuments and stately mansions loom above street corner taco stands and dirty streets. Be prepared for a city that has brought together native Indian hustle and bustle and European nostalgia, garnished with highly spiced local dishes, mariachis, and a pulsating tropical beat.











































































*© Zeidler Partnership | Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects | HOK | Legorreta+Legorreta | Brom Asociados | Paul Czitrom | Luis Gordoa | José Ignacio González Manterola

*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© TGL Arquitectos | Jorge Almanza | Paul Czitrom*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Angelo Cavalli | Luis Gordoa | MIGDAL Arquitectos | IHG *​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Pascal Arquitectos | Fernando Cordero*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© VFO Arquitectos | KMD Architects | Paul Czitrom | BROM Asociados*​


----------



## Maria Theresa (Jul 1, 2005)

Elegant and sophisticated. Very nice.


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

^^ Thanks


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© BROM Asociados | HOK | VFO Arquitectos *​


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Maria Theresa said:


> Elegant and sophisticated. Very nice.


+1


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

nice thread about DF, or I should say FD??????????


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

^^ *F*ederal *D*istrict?


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© HOK | GF Arquitectos*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© VFO Arquitectos | Colonnier Arquitectos*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Paul Czitrom*​


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

beautiful modern architecture!


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

Quite a number of unique buildings with its architectural details. Great in overall!


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© GDU | Arditti Arquitectos*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© GF Arquitectos | LBR Arquitectos*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Arditti Arquitectos | GF Arquitectos*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*next page​*


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Paul Czitrom | Luis Gordoa | Lourdes Legorreta*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Alhel | Alberto Kalach | BGP Arquitectura*​


----------



## A380B747A340B777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## patricioestrellado (Dec 4, 2010)

Amazing! and any of those photos are renders!


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Four Seasons | Picciotto Arquitectos | Paul Czitrom*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Marriott | Marquis Reforma | JAL Hotels | Melia | Hilton *​


----------



## beto080480 (Sep 26, 2008)

patricioestrellado said:


> Amazing! and any of those photos are renders!


Nope. Any of them are renders. All are actual buildings in the city.


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© GDU | Rojkind Arquitectos | Fundación Luis Barragan| LBR Arquitectos *​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Novocasas | Paul Czitrom | Migdal Arquitectos | LBR Arquitectos | Alberto Kalach *​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

Plaza Residences
























*© Migdal Arquitectos | Luis Gordoa | Ian Lizaranzu*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

Plaza Residences *[2]*
























*© Migdal Arquitectos | Luis Gordoa | Ian Lizaranzu*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Paúl Rivera *​


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

amazing!!! keep going!!!


----------



## messicano (Sep 27, 2010)

Mexico city is very nice


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

^^ Thanks for your comments.


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Paul Czitrom | Rafael Gamo*​


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

post pictures of the Mexican senate


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Paul Czitrom | Luis Gordoa*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Paul Czitrom | Luis Gordoa*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

next page​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Biblioteca Vasconcelos
*
























*© Yoshihiro Koitani*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Biblioteca Vasconcelos[2]
*
































*© Yoshihiro Koitani*​


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

I love how far Mexico, has come along over the years. A great example of urban development. Please, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Torre del Ángel
*
















*© Aker-Zvonkovic Photography*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Torre del Ángel[2]
*
























*© Aker-Zvonkovic Photography*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Museo Universitario del Chopo
*









































*© Fran Parente | Iñigo Bujedo *​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Museo Universitario del Chopo[2]
*









































*© Fran Parente*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Fernando Cordero | Alberto Moreno Guzmán | Sófocles Hernández | Paul Czitrom *​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Alberto Moreno Guzmán | Luis Gordoa | JSª *​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

like your architectural photos....:cheers:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

+ 1


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

^^ Thanks guys, but the credit is for the photographers, i just put all of them in the same place


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Luis Gordoa*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Marisol Paredes*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Hierve Diseñieria*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Eduardo Fernández González*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*©SCAP Arquitectos*​


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Kingdom of grass and metal


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*© Paul Czitrom*​


----------



## xaviyankee (Nov 18, 2006)

*next page*​


----------

